# the pill



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

i thought i would start this thread as i know a few of us are on or gona be on the pill in prep for ivf

i have to say i thought it would be a breeze taking the pill but its not, for the first 10 days my boobs ached and then they hurt thankfully that is subsiding now, yet im still bursting into tears over things that would never effect me before

i am taking it for 39 days none stop


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

39 days!  Why do you have to take it for so long? I thought with short protocol it's just about starting on D1-3?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

most people would take it for 1 pack so 21 days, im taking it for this lenght of time as i needed to fit tx around work and having some fun drifting lol

i will then stop it,bleed and start jabs idealy on cd 2


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I took my last marvelon at 7am today, now hoping that it is timed ok for baseline on Monday.

I have been on it since 15/01/09 had a week break then took right through for 36 days. Due to severity of cysts put on pill to help sort out or something like that not sure really but now that it wasnt just for the timing for short protocol.

Problems I had initially were extremely painful breast, tearful, moody but did settle down. For some reason though very sore boobs today!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So Pix do you bleed now over the weekend before your scan or not until you start suprecur


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pixtrix im jealous now and will be watching for when you bleed lol, sound yuck doesnt it

im very up or down and have also notice im quite dry down below


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone know if its normal to have af pains while on the pill?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully Kara its just where you have taken it for a number of days and perhaps you are dry with the hormones or lack of.  I know on the pill i was dryer and certainly after i bled.  Im sure its normal.  Leave it over weekend and if the same on Mon you could always ask the clinic.  Did Pix have the same?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I will be 39 days too Kara.

I was definitely dryer last cycle after the pill and when I began stimms it took at least a week to get some CM going on as it takes a little while for oestrogen levels to pick up,  I  bought a product called Bio Fem, it's a natural product that doesn't interfere with medications and you can also use while pregnant and breastfeeding.  I bought it in Boots in the hospital and took it to the clinic to get the all clear before using it.  It gives you back your natural 'flora' after irritations etc.  Dryness causes my intimate area to get irritated .... big time!!  

Roll on the menopause .... NOT!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Kara you wont be far behind me. IWill be sure to let you know when I bleed! I've never wished so hard for af to arrive as planned!! Dryness was def a side effect for me. I have had pain but wasn't extactly like af usually like. Just a stabbing pain in one area and worried that cysts getting worse. So hope that there isn't a problem at baseline.

Jule plan is will bleed hopefully monday or ok if over weekend.


----------

